# Spigot tightening upside down?



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

I went to replace a leaking spigot and when I did so it then came to a full tight when it was upside down?? How do I fix this, if I loosen it so the spout is facing down, it then leaks out of the threads, if I fully tighten it the spout is facing up.. I really would rather not have it like this, is there a way to make it work?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

cbzdel said:


> I went to replace a leaking spigot and when I did so it then came to a full tight when it was upside down?? How do I fix this, if I loosen it so the spout is facing down, it then leaks out of the threads, if I fully tighten it the spout is facing up.. I really would rather not have it like this, is there a way to make it work?


 Tell your friends its a drinking fountain and leave it pointing up! 

Seriously, remove the spigot and wrap the threads with teflon tape and then screw it in until it faces down. Of course, now your friends will have to drink the beer from a mug! :thumbsup:


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

first wrapped it (3) times with tape, the second time I wrapped it (6) times, it just keeps leaking.. Maybe there threads flawed in some way?

Plus when its pointing straight down, its still kinda loose I can turn it by hand..


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How tight have you made this hose bib, you sure you couldn't get another 1/2 turn out of it?

There is a sealant by locktite called Locktite 565 which will help your situation, unfortunately its like $25 for a tube, I am not sure if its sold in smaller quantities, but the stuff works well.

It will act as both a lubricant to let the threads turn without gauling as well as seal.

Mark


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You could also slap an o-ring on it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go inside and remove the bib connection at the nearest joint. 
Run copper out to the bib with a coupling in between.. 
Connect the hose bib to the copper and properly orientate it.
Attach the bib to the house.
Go inside and solder the coupling.
Turn on the water.


----------

